# Meeresangeln in Ägypten/Hurghada ???



## birco1 (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo !

Ich poste den Beitrag hier nochmal rein, da ich im anderen Forumbereich keine Antworten bekam ;+ ! 
Brauch man für's angeln in der im Titel genannten Region ne besondere Erlaubniss oder sogar ne Fischereiprüfüng ??? 

                                       greetz birco1


----------



## Forellenudo (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Ägypten/Hurghada ???*

Schau mal auf meiner Hompage unter "Berichte"dort steht mein Bericht vom Angeln in Hurgahda,fliege am 18 März wieder dahin.


----------



## birco1 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Ägypten/Hurghada ???*

Ok, danke ! Werde ich mal nachlesen ! Viel Spaß und Petri Heil in Ägypten ;-) !


----------



## birco1 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Ägypten/Hurghada ???*

Hab mir mal dein Bericht durchgelesen ! Ist schon echt interessant, was man alles aus'm Meer holen kann ;-) ! Aber der Bericht beantwortet noch immer nicht meine Frage, ob ich für's Angeln in Ägypten ne Erlaubniss benötige !
Wäre euch echt sehr dankbar, wenn mir mal jemand die Frage beantworten könnte .


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Ägypten/Hurghada ???*

Du brauchst keine Erlaubnis,nur wird es nicht gerne gesehen wenn du in der nähe vom Hotelstrand angelst,solltes dann da Angeln wo kein Hotel ist.


----------



## birco1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Ägypten/Hurghada ???*

Ok danke für die Info bezüglich der Hotelstrände !


----------

